# What Skid Steer?



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Im looking into getting a skid steer this summer to use for snow removal next winter. i plan on getting a compact track loader but will be going used since my budget for one will be under 20k most likely. i will most likely be using it for loading snow in dump trucks to transport and have a snowblower for it incase we get a huge dump of snow.. the brands im currently looking at are cat 247's, bobcat 180-250, new holland 175, asv 40/50... i have a bobcat/new holland dealer like 10 miles away in case i needed parts but the closest asv and cat dealers are at least an hour out... i have one place local that rents cats, and one that rents bobcats so imgoing to try those two out to see what i like better, oh and i definately want all joystick controls..what brands you guys running, what you like about them and feel free to post pics...

thanks
ben


----------



## alleghenypaving (Nov 17, 2007)

kinda like the new case 4 hundred models ,we ran case a long time ,never had any let downs. just traded the 1996 1845 for the new 430 model, cab enclosure, heat,air cond,high and low flow hyd.much more horse power. thinking this one is a little over 80 horse. nice smooth running machine.hand controls ,no foot controls,don't like the foot controls, get more feel in the hand controls.really like the case ,i checked out all the other ones and this one tops my list. just my two cents ..


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I say go bobcat. They just have a far better reputation for being able to handle punishment. Along with have building over 550,000 units vs NH with a 150,000 units. The nice thing is you can get just about any concievable attachment ever built from bobcat. My personal favorite is the fact you can sit in their new sound cab with the motor at full blast while talking on your blue tooth and still able to hear the person as if the motor was off. I also like how smooth the controls are, not only on a new machine but machines with 4-5000 hours on them. Which is what really matters, because everything is smooth at first.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

good info. so far guys... yea i was leaning towards bobcat because of the awesome amount of attachments, plus having service right down the road isnt bad either... im going to look into the rental rates for the machines and maybe i will just stick with that for now and i will get to use new equipment... if the forecast shows big snow coming i can rent it to prepare for now... the reason im hesitant about buying is because im still finishing up college and getting my bachelors in technology for Landscape Development and plan on doing my own business... right now the plowing is a supplement to my job at wal mart distribution centers... what do you all think is better for medium use, rent new? or buy used? thanks again


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i own a couple of bobcats , S250 & 763..i'm not totally convinced they are the best but dealer support makes them worth it. every new holland i have operated i thought was better than bobact. you didn't say what size dump your loading , make sure your bucket can clear it to dump. my 763 wouldn't clear a tandem dump


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I aggree dealer support is important. 

You can look at an older bobcat 864 which is a nice track machine too. Personally I am a tire guy...then add vts tracks if you have the work/need for them. In my opionion tracks are just too exspensive to run on asphalt all winter.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have owned 2 NH. and really like them. My new one is a L175 it is a great machine tons of power and it will easily lift more than the 2K lbs. that they rate it at. I don't know about loading a large dump ,but it does reach far with the verticle lift. I have run and rented most of the major brands. I always preffered the NH. /deere design.Visability and servise are a breeze. I agree about the dealer support, for me my NH. dealer is great and close to home. Price is also a huge factor. The NH. in my area is probably the cheapest loader for your money. Thousands less then deere, bobcat for the same capacity. Any of the new machines are good. As far as attachments they will work with any of the brands made in the last 15+ yrs. When I got my first machine I was looking at a used one and found I could buy new for less. With all of the offers from the factories you can finance a new one for less than a used one. Most are also offering extended warranties also. For example my brother got a price on a new L 170 from my dealer a couple months ago and it was only $20K . Thats what most of the late model new used ones are selling for! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

id say Gehl they are very good machines although they are often overlooked


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

itsgottobegreen;467635 said:


> I say go bobcat. They just have a far better reputation for being able to handle punishment. Along with have building over 550,000 units vs NH with a 150,000 units. The nice thing is you can get just about any concievable attachment ever built from bobcat. My personal favorite is the fact you can sit in their new sound cab with the motor at full blast while talking on your blue tooth and still able to hear the person as if the motor was off. I also like how smooth the controls are, not only on a new machine but machines with 4-5000 hours on them. Which is what really matters, because everything is smooth at first.


The 08 S250 were running now cost 43K High flow, and hand controls, you cant hear yourself think at full throttle. Not a Gold model, that was alot more.
Dont get me wrong, its a nice machine but over priced compared to others.
New Holland makes nice equipment, reasonable prices. Case is top notch as well as Cat, if your going to spend the money on Bobcat look at Case and Cat, there dealer support and parts are second to no one.
I would look at Gehl as well.
Dealer support is key, as well as parts. Especially for a well used machine.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

T-MAN;471683 said:


> The 08 S250 were running now cost 43K High flow, and hand controls, you cant hear yourself think at full throttle. Not a Gold model, that was alot more.
> .


They don't make the gold model anymore, but unless you got the sound reducing kit. Yea its noisy, my 773g is loud as crap. But salopez S205 has the sound kit and is so quiet. Bobcats are not over priced at all. You get more than what you pay for.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

When did the 08's come out?

to be truthful I am completely satisfied with my s205. 43k sounds a little high to me for an s250. I paid 36 for a loaded 205. high flow, cab, ac, planner pack, even got the tilt attack with it.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

having worked on both case and gehl,i'd steer clear of the case 400 series.we have two in shop now getting new engines.alleghenypaving,i hope you have better luck with yours,but from my experience you'll be wanting your old 1845 back.


----------



## cargochief (Jan 19, 2007)

*Love My RC50*

Hey I've got a RC50 and you couldn't give me a Bobcat they ride like a brick and are quite a bit slower. I bought it in September and haven't had a chance to use it on a snow job yet but everything else I've done with it, it has exceeded my expectations. Good Luck


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

The Machine is an 08, took delivery Dec 6.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

T-MAN;471683 said:


> The 08 S250 were running now cost 43K High flow, and hand controls, you cant hear yourself think at full throttle. Not a Gold model, that was alot more.
> Dont get me wrong, its a nice machine but over priced compared to others.
> New Holland makes nice equipment, reasonable prices. Case is top notch as well as Cat, if your going to spend the money on Bobcat look at Case and Cat, there dealer support and parts are second to no one.
> I would look at Gehl as well.
> Dealer support is key, as well as parts. Especially for a well used machine.


yea i would love to go with a cat or asv instead but the closest dealers are over an hours drive away each way... my bobcat/NH dealer is ten minutes down the road... thats whats pushing me towards going with the bobcat or a new holland. especially if i go used i dont want to spend over 2 hours on the road plus the time it takes me at the dealer to get a part or to drop off for service.. that would be alotta $$$ wasted in lost work time and travel expenses.. im a one man show and pay a couple friends and my brother to help out when i need them to run my equipment or to do walks while i plow. idk im going to rent a bobcat t140 (only track loader around i can find) to see how i like it. if i buy one i want to get at least a t190. also going to rent a cat skid steer to try it, cant find a tracked one around though to rent. thanks for the replies, keep em coming.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i don't run track machines mine are tires but thought the majority didn't like the lack of traction or the ride on hard surfaces


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

First would be dealer support. We own a bobcat 873 and for winter rent Cats. Our local Bobcat service is horrible. Cat and the RansomeRents people are excellent at customer service. I hope when the bobcat is replaced that we get a John Deere or Cat, because I am fed up with dealing with Bobcat.

Cats have ASV tracks on there tracked units. They shipped us a 257 and 277 for snow and both have the ASV tracks. Is there any reason why you want tracks over a wheeled machine? For snow the tracks aren't the best. There are some times that they come in handy but for majority of the time a wheeled unit is going to be better. If you had a certain job that needed a tracked machine, rent one and bill for it.

If you are serious about buying I hope Bobcat or Cat would demo a machine too you. You shouldn't have to pay for it.

Other rec. would be to get a two-speed machine. If you decide to push snow with the skid, going in high speed really improves efficiency. Cab and heat are also good options.


----------



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

I have to tell you that although the cats are more expensive they are definetly the way to go as far as I'm concerned. I rented everythoing imaginable a few years back and Cat got our biz. My guys can stay in them indefinetly during a storm and we can handle 12 ft pushers whereas everything else topped out at 8 or 10 feet. The Cats have comfy cabs and the pilot controls are easy. They are more money but well worth it. We have 1 268B and 3 252B's - all wheels due to the 2 speeds. You can cover alot of ground at 13 or 14 mph with a 12' pusher or blade. JMO.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

how do you guys like the traction of the skid steer in snow compared to the track loaders? also i noticed that skids are usually a bit cheaper than track loaders of the same size.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I've ran Thomas, Case, CAT, New Holland & Bobcat skids. None came close to the CAT; IMO. The CAT had more power, faster hydrolics, better operator comfort, a smoother ride & overall was just a better machine. I would rank them like this;

#1. CAT 
#2. CASE
#3. New Holland
#4. Bobcat
#5. Thomas (pos)

The CAT dealer here is about 1 1/2 hours away but they alsways have trucks out on the road & have great service. Don't own one yet but its on the list.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I had Bobcats but switched in 04' to Cat and never looked back. The Cats are much quieter and smoother. As far as price around here they are priced the same as Bobcat. I just picked up a 297C 2 speed the CATS meow. if you go Cat you might want to look at a 257 more lift and reach than a 247. My inventory includes a 252B, 247B, and 297C go Cat you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I got a new S205 an 08 model BOBCAT. So far great machine. Mine is quiet, talk on phone, etc. I tried NH, rented a GEHL and own BOBCAT. All are within a 10 minute drive of me but my BOBCAT dealer is superd for anything I need.

Cat was a choice and awesome machine but my nearest dealer was almost 2 hours away and I didn't want that trouble of fix/warrenty etc. Comparable cat machine for me was a little higher that all others. NH and BOBCAT were very close in price. I just didn't like the operation of the GEHL. I know - personal experience/preference.

Either way - all machines are excellent really.


----------



## diesel dually (Sep 23, 2007)

*Thomas*

Hey dont mean to hijack the thread but someone mention that thomas is a POS. I am thinking of buying one because it is only 9.5k, 2003 with 600 hours. Just want to know your reasoning.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I run 4 bobcats every storm, my '01 873 will load triaxle but slowly only 3-5" of clearance. Will take delivery of a hi dump bucket next week ,it should add 4' to dumping height and speed things up a lot. 2 of 4 machines are my older machines that I sold to a interlock guy who now subs for me. I found I could own my machines all yr cheaper than renting them only for winter season. Got good resale value and awesome dealer service.tymusic


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

i hear you guys saying a lot of good about the cats, does anyone use a 236B for snow work or landscaping work? and if so hows it work out or why don't you?


----------



## gump (Jan 12, 2008)

We use the 1845 case for paving and we beat the crap out of them, they hold up extremely well, the only thing I dont like about them is that most of the new dump trucks are so high you cannot dump over the sides, also they don't have the high range for running down the road. Ive also used the xt models they are a great machine too. Have also ran the cats but I hate the controls. We use a bobcat on a mall lot we do and its a great machine, you can choose between hand or foot controls which is nice when your in it for 30 hours because you can switch back and forth when your arms get tired ,but they don't seem to have the power that the case and the cats have. I woudn't take a newholland if you gave it to me, when the company I work for had them they were always in the shop for repairs. We now run with srictly case. If I had the choice it would be the xt or the bobcat.


----------

